# acoustic pickups



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

im looking at an 9 volt a operated pickup for my yamaha but due to age i dont wanna really want to mod it. any one have tried one of these









proud boogie owner


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Installing an under saddle piezo requires a bit of skill and the willingness and ability to route the saddle slot perfectly flat to accommodate the element. 

The easiest, and one of the best sounding (imo), installation for a guitar pu is the K&K pure mini. It consists of three piezo discs that you stick (with double sided tape or gel crazy glue) to the underside of the bridge plate. L&M should have them in stock, or can order for you.

http://www.kksound.com/products/puremini.php

The K&K is also passive, so no 9 volt battery required, and has a significant output that no preamp is required. I have them in all of my guitars and they "just work".


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Installing an under saddle piezo requires a bit of skill and the willingness and ability to route the saddle slot perfectly flat to accommodate the element.
> 
> The easiest, and one of the best sounding (imo), installation for a guitar pu is the K&K pure mini. It consists of three piezo discs that you stick (with double sided tape or gel crazy glue) to the underside of the bridge plate. L&M should have them in stock, or can order for you.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats the one I have. Sounds fantastic. It's also really highly rated by lots of people on the Acoustic Guitar Forum. I found it a little tricky to install but I think that was only because it was the first time I'd done it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

what bout









proud boogie owner


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Would the Pure be something similar to the Anthem and Lyric that Baggs offers?


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Would the Pure be something similar to the Anthem and Lyric that Baggs offers?


No, the Pure Mini has 3 small transducers that stick on the underside of the bridge. I think the Anthem & Lyric are microphone type.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Roger that, understood. 
I just switched from the Baggs M1A to the M80 and noticed an improvement but I'd like to try a couple of different pickups and styles eventually in my acoustic. 
I've done the under saddle piezo but struggled with getting my high E and B to sound proper, or at least how I wanted it to. The magnetic acoustic pickups were next on my list as I thought me playing a lot of leads and fills would help with note definition, seems to be working. Nature of the gear beast leads me to think I'd like to try other stuff. The microphone style pickups are not an attraction for me but I've heard/read that the newer ones are designed with anti-feedback in mind, takes a bit of the concern out of it. 
The Pure came up on another forum a few times when I asked for acoustic pickup suggestions with good reviews from people's personal experiences with it. It would be nice to give it a go.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't the ones that clip into the sound hole actually sound better? And easier to use? No mods


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> Don't the ones that clip into the sound hole actually sound better? And easier to use? No mods


Better is a subjective thing...

Certainly some sound pretty darn good and they are usually less expensive. Definitely easier to _install_, but generally, you have to install them every time you use them. And some people (not me) hate the cable hanging off the pick-up. Try before you buy - which is a decided advantage of clip-on soundhole pickups - you can try them out in the store.

For some they are a great choice, but there are some things to think about.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We have had a few threads over the past couple of years on acoustic pickups and the LR Baggs Anthem Tru-Mic is the one that those in the know felt was the best in producing the true sound of the guitar. It is not cheap, though, at $300.00 USD.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acou...coustic-microphone-piezo-pickup-system/712979


----------

